# Comm Res BMQ



## Evildef (3 Apr 2006)

Hello everyone! 

I've applied in Comm Res 3 weeks ago and I only want to know if its possible to make my BMQ somewhere else than Shilo.
I'm interrested by Comm Res but not by going in Manitoba for the most part of the summer.

So, can I do my BMQ at St-Jean or Val-Cartier? Or Shilo is the only option?

Thanks for your help.

P.S Sorry if my english is not good, its not my main languague.


----------



## civiltech (3 Apr 2006)

It is pretty much the standard that all members of the comm reserve complete their BMQ/SQ in Shilo.  It runs for 8 weeks with start dates at the first of May & the end of June.


----------



## davidk (3 Apr 2006)

If you've applied for Comm Res, then no matter how hard you try you're not going to St Jean. And It's unlikely you will do your BMQ in Valcartier either. I'm guessing French is your first language, however, what would happen if you did all your training in French, and then got back to your unit? You'd have no idea how to function alongside most of the CF, which tends to work in English.

Your training in Shilo should be a learning experience even more for you than most recruits due to the language difference. Don't run away from it.


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Apr 2006)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> If you've applied for Comm Res, then no matter how hard you try you're not going to St Jean. And It's unlikely you will do your BMQ in Valcartier either. I'm guessing French is your first language, however, what would happen if you did all your training in French, and then got back to your unit? You'd have no idea how to function alongside most of the CF, which tends to work in English.
> 
> Your training in Shilo should be a learning experience even more for you than most recruits due to the language difference. Don't run away from it.



Krystal, just so you're aware. The Communications Reserve Recruit school in Shilo does run French Basics. Usually one platoon a year.

They also run French QL3's and QL5's in Kingston.

If you work for one of the units in 71 Comm Group, which is where I'm assuming Evildef applied for, he would be better off doing his trades training in French. He'll probably get more out of the material, and be a more effective Sig Op.

Evildef, vous ferez votre formation de base dans Shilo. Tous les cours de réserve de communications sont faits là.

Appréciez Manitoba ensoleillé


----------



## boehm (3 Apr 2006)

Since you are joining the Comm Res you will be doing your BMQ and SQ in good old Shilo, Manitoba There is no other option, you will spend two months of your summer in Manitoba. The only question will be when you will go, this summer or next summer. 

As for the language thing, don't worry, your grasp of English appears to be more then functional. The CF is bilingual, if you speak French you will be placed on a French serial and if you speak English you will be placed on an English serial. Heck even out here on the left coast I could walk into the recruiting office speaking only French and have no problem.

Edit: Sig_Des beat me to the punch. I should probably pay more attention to the little red words.


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Apr 2006)

boehm said:
			
		

> Edit: Sig_Des beat me to the punch. I should probably pay more attention to the little red words.



well, you know...You Vancouver boys always seem to be a bit slow ;D

 See you in Kingston this summer!


----------



## chrisf (3 Apr 2006)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> If you've applied for Comm Res, then no matter how hard you try you're not going to St Jean. And It's unlikely you will do your BMQ in Valcartier either. I'm guessing French is your first language, however, what would happen if you did all your training in French, and then got back to your unit? You'd have no idea how to function alongside most of the CF, which tends to work in English.



To add to that, *all* CF training is provided in both French and English.

You'll find most members of the forces speak at least some french, some being fully bilingual (Like Sig_Des) or some speaking just enough to hit on french speaking women (Taught to me by Sig_Des)


----------



## boehm (3 Apr 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> well, you know...You Vancouver boys always seem to be a bit slow ;D
> 
> See you in Kingston this summer!



Slow and steady wins the race... or at least that's what a book once told me. ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Apr 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> You'll find most members of the forces speak at least some french, some being fully bilingual (Like Sig_Des) or some speaking just enough to hit on french speaking women (Taught to me by Sig_Des)



I'm ALWAYS ready to help a fellow course-mate expand his French vocabulary, especially in the very important terms of social interaction


----------



## Evildef (3 Apr 2006)

Ok, I just want to thanks everyone for their helps!


----------



## davidk (3 Apr 2006)

After numerous replies, I stand corrected. Nothinig against being bilingual or learning in French, I just simply wasn't aware that the course was offered in French in  Shilo.


----------



## chrisf (3 Apr 2006)

Even if it wasn't, he'd still have the option of doing a french course. I'm guessing he's likely from an officially *french speaking* unit (There are numerous officially french speaking units, and a number of officially bilingual units) even if he weren't, he'd still be given the option to conduct his training in french.

And some advice to yourself, don't consider french a liability, while yes, there are more english speaking members then french speaking members in the forces, a substantial amount of military business is conducted in french. You'll also run into "Franglais" quite often (Joys of working with the RNBR )


----------



## davidk (3 Apr 2006)

I guess my words came out wrong in saying that French is a liability. In all honesty French can be helpful, and I really wasn't thinking right when I posted above. I've had to deal with French units a fair bit as well (on ex my platoon is part of a mixed company with 6R22eR and R de Mais.) I've seen Franglais like you'll never believe... and I'm functionally bilingual.

714 (Sherbrooke) is French, but 712 (Montreal) is bilingual.


----------



## janedoe (7 Apr 2006)

About doing BMQ for comm research in shilo only is not true. I am going to Borden for my BMQ and am comm research.


----------



## chrisf (7 Apr 2006)

"Comm Res" does not stand for Communications researcher, rather, communications reserve.


----------



## janedoe (7 Apr 2006)

My Bad  :-[


----------



## chrisf (8 Apr 2006)

Out of curiosity, can I assume you're applying naval reserve?


----------



## janedoe (8 Apr 2006)

No reg force army which is why I am confused on why I get Borden and everyone else gets St. Jean.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Apr 2006)

janedoe said:
			
		

> No reg force army which is why I am confused on why I get Borden and everyone else gets St. Jean.



They've started running some Reg F BMQs out of Borden, as St-Jean has been filling up quickly as of late.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> To add to that, **all** CF training is provided in both French and English.



Wrong. Field engineer 6A, basic aesop course, CP-140 course, sea survival, basic EW, basic air navigator, Staff air navigator, Engineer power boat operator are all taught in english ONLY, and thats only the ones i can think of.  Some of these courses require a minimum second language profile for franco students to attend.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Apr 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Wrong. Field engineer 6A, basic aesop course, CP-140 course, sea survival, basic EW, basic air navigator, Staff air navigator, Engineer power boat operator are all taught in english ONLY, and thats only the ones i can think of.  Some of these courses require a minimum second language profile for franco students to attend.



Vraiment ? C'est assez ennuyant, ca!  

aesop, not even involved in the argument, and up for the last word, eh flyboy  ;D

But thanks for the update. Good thing my ESL is EEE.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Vraiment ? C'est assez ennuyant, ca!
> 
> aesop, not even involved in tha argument, and up for the last word, eh flyboy  ;D
> 
> But thanks for the update. Good thing my ESL is EEE.



Desoler mais je devais dire quelque chose.  Ma cote linguistique est EEE aussi.


----------



## chrisf (9 Apr 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> They've started running some Reg F BMQs out of Borden, as St-Jean has been filling up quickly as of late.



Really? Wasn't aware of that. Must get my DIN account fixed, you'll have to e-mail me updates on everything. And I mean everything...


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Apr 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Really? Wasn't aware of that. Must get my DIN account fixed, you'll have to e-mail me updates on everything. And I mean everything...



Wait till I start playing with Falcon IIs. You may start drooling now


----------



## chrisf (9 Apr 2006)

Why's that?


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte (9 Apr 2006)

civiltech said:
			
		

> It is pretty much the standard that all members of the comm reserve complete their BMQ/SQ in Shilo.  It runs for 8 weeks with start dates at the first of May & the end of June.



They used to do it out of Det Dundurn, what a wonderful place...


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Apr 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Why's that?



Look at the capabilities, my friend  8)

http://www.rfcomm.harris.com/products/tactical-radio-communications/


----------



## chrisf (10 Apr 2006)

I've seen it, I seem to remember suggesting it as a replacement for our 522s in the TCCCS thread. 

Doesn't make me jealous or anything


----------

